# Barcelona: Where to buy?



## Ivan Muller (May 5, 2015)

I am here in Southern Africa and the M3 is not available yet plus the evf is just too expensive over here...I am looking for a body standard zoom and evf bundle. 

My wife will be in Barcelona next week. Does anyone know of a camera store in Barcelona? Failing that are there any online stores that I could try that will deliver to her hotel? As it is in the Euro zone I suppose there will be no extra tax implications should I have it send from for instance Germany to Barcelona.


----------



## koenkooi (May 7, 2015)

When I visited Barcelona a few weeks ago Casanova seemed to have the best selection: https://www.google.nl/maps/place/Casanova+Foto+Barcelona/@41.387294,2.167711,17z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x9648ebc70682d92b

The street south from the Universitat metro stop, Ronda de Sant Antoni, has a lot of electronics/camera stores. Their assortment is smaller than Casanova but has a few surprises, e.g. one tiny store had lenses like the Tamron 150-600 on display and in stock.

The FNAC and Corte Ingles department stores also have photo departments, but are at least 20% more expensive that the shops mentioned above.

The cheapest option is still importing from japan (tenso, ebay, etc) and paying import duty if you want the EVF. I haven't tried that myself, my original M is still 'good enough' for me.


----------



## Ivan Muller (May 7, 2015)

Thanks! I will have a look and see if I can find them on the web....


----------

